# Help With This Movement



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi had this for a while and only just got round to having a proper look.

Age is unknown 60-70's ? I thought it possibly Chinese but it's been suggested it may be German or Swiss










Here's the movement










Only marking I can see is just below the crown has a Star with HM underneath can't make it out on the photo. There is no marking on the case back at all in or out.

It says jewelled on the face but they seem to have gone into hiding, but for a cheap movement it is keeping pretty good time.

any body help with any information

Thanks

Kev


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Kev, isn't/wasn't Aurora one of the few Italian makers? :dontgetit: But I wouldn't know much about them, I believe they were quite high end pieces :yes:


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

mel said:


> Kev, isn't/wasn't Aurora one of the few Italian makers? :dontgetit: But I wouldn't know much about them, I believe they were quite high end pieces :yes:


Hi Mel

thanks for that thought made me do a little more digging came up with this.

*Aurora Watch Company, 1883-1890* Aurora, Illinois. Movements were made in 18 and 6 size only; 7 -17 jewels. First watch was 18s . Made in key wind and stem wind, gilt or nickel, hunting or open face and slightly resemble Illinois watches. Many have private labels and/or jeweler names. Company machinery was sold to the Hamilton Watch Co. in 1890.

As the movement has HM on it what do you think, did Hamilton "badge it" ?

more digging methinks.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

EDIT:

Nevermind, I think I have misread your message. 

Later,

William


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Had a bit more of a go at the marking, this is as good as I can get it


----------

